# bon à rien/vaurien



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Je voudrais traduire une conversation imaginée:
*
Elle est venue avec ce mec-là. 
Mais quel drôle de mec! 
C'est un vaurien/bon à rien
*
Il mio tentativo:

É venuta con questo tizio là/li.
Ma che strano tizio!
É buono a nulla.


----------



## Corsicum

BenVitale said:


> É buono a nulla.


Aussi:
_È uno scalzacane_
Scalzacane, ...zero
http://www.homolaicus.com/linguaggi/sinonimi/hypertext/1361.htm#009507


----------



## Angel.Aura

BenVitale said:


> *---**
> C'est un vaurien/bon à rien
> *---
> É *un *buono a nulla.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Pourrais-je dire: *É buono a nulla* dans le sens "Il ne vaut rien/ Il est nul"?

Pourrais-je avoir:

*
C'est un vaurien/bon à rien = É un buono a nulla
Il ne vaut rien/ Il est nul ?= É buono a nulla o non vale niente / o É nullo.
*


----------



## federicoft

BenVitale said:


> Pourrais-je dire: *É buono a nulla* dans le sens "Il ne vaut rien/ Il est nul"?



Hmm... je crains que non.
*Un bon à rien *= *Un buono a nulla*
*Il ne vaut rien*/*Il est nul *= *Non vale niente*


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Angel.Aura et Federicoft,

Je vous remercie de votre aide.


----------

